# Daisy goes back to the lake



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wonderful photos. I am so glad Daisy got to spend time at the lake. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Gosh she is so beautiful - i know you are treasuring this time. She looks so happy in those pictures - truly the best thing you could have done today!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What beautiful photos of Daisy and she does look happy, particularly the one of her rolling on her back-thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy Memories - I hope you two continue making lots of happy memories. Love this one


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Beautiful girl, and she looks so happy!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I have loved Daisy since the first picture I saw of her. She is so special.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

She still looks beautiful and happy as a pup rolling in the grass!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a happy, happy girl....I hope you can make many more happy memories!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a gorgeous girl! I love her sugar face!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless her heart. She looks so happy.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh JoEllen those are beautiful pictures. I am so glad you were able to go to the lake.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

She really does look happy and relaxed. 

Awesome pictures. Hope you had a good time yourself!

Heike


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Love the pic of her rolling in the grass, and the one with her tongue hanging out. Hope to see some more of those in coming weeks. She's so lovely...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Inspirational, truely inspirational. Daisy looks so happy and relaxed, you'd never know there was a thing wrong with her and the real beauty is in her mind there isn't anything wrong with her. I'm so glad you were able to share this special outing with her and with us. Thank you.

Pete & Woody


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy smiles, look how happy she is. I'm so glad you went Jo Ellen.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

She looks so happy. She is such a beautiful girl


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

She is so precious and looks so happy to be out at her favorite place. What wonderful memories you made with your special girl.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Well Daisy, once again you've made me smile. Give that beautiful girl a hug from me.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What WONDERFUL BEAUTIFUL photos/memories! So glad you two were able to spend that day together! Xxoo


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a wonderful day for you both. 

The pictures are fantastic, Daisy looks so very happy and enjoying the day to it's fullest. 

She's beautiful.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I love the photos of beautiful Daisy. I love how she is living in the moment without a care in the world. What a sweet girl.


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

*I guarantee every person on this board understands that smile on Daisys wet face.
When a dog is that genuinely happy, other people that get goldens feel that happy too. Even through a picture *


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JoEllen*

JoEllen

So glad that you and Daisy enjoyed a wonderful time at the lake.
The pictures are pricelss-what a SMILE!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

How did I miss this??????

WOW, just WOW. Daisy will always be the most photogenic dog on the planet. I have never seen anything like her.

Da daisy. da daisy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Daisy is stunningley beautiful, she looks so happy. I am so glad you got to go back to the lake.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I sure can relate to the significance of your recent adventure. Happy you both got to experience it.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful photos! I'm so glad that you got to share such a special day with your precious girl. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

What a wonderful day Daisy had ! She looks so very happy to be back at her lake, living each day to the fullest it can bring. Thank you for those great pictures of your beautiful girl.


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

So glad you had this memory to make with her, and may you have many more! She looks like she really enjoyed her day with you!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What wonderful pics of a wonderful day!!! May you have many more with your sweet girl....she did look very very happy!!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Some memorable pics there. She looks so happy.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Daisy looks so happy in the photos so pleased you took her to the lake


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I am so happy that you and Daisy got to create these precious memories. She looks positively happy as can be.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wonderful pictures! 

I'm so glad you both are having a wonderful time!

Hoping you catch some fish!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Just stumbled upon this thread. Looked at pics long time before I even read your words. Daisy told the whole days story in her sweet face.
So happy for you both u had this special day . Robin and olliver


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful pictures.
What a bittersweet day. Hugs to you both.


----------

